# New Martins - I like this one



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

00-17se in whiskey sunset, a 12 fretter with electronics.

00-17SE Whiskey Sunset


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Very nice. I've always been intrigued by the CEO-7.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

The only way I will ever afford this one is the lottery.


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

Robert, this is the one that I could afford, and will have to do. Not a Martin, but really has a quality feel and look, with electronics.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Robert1950 said:


> The only way I will ever afford this one is the lottery.


If guitars were the prize, I'd buy more lottery tickets. ;-)


----------



## Gene Machine (Sep 22, 2007)

Tone Chaser said:


> Robert, this is the one that I could afford, and will have to do. Not a Martin, but really has a quality feel and look, with electronics.
> 
> View attachment 21730


What model is this?


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

Gene Machine said:


> What model is this?


It is a Canadian made Simon Patrick Woodland Pro Parlor, with factory installed electronics. All solid woods construction.


----------



## Geetarz (Jan 19, 2016)

Collings recently released the "Waterloo" line of trim-lined, vintage inspired instruments (a la Gibson Kel Kroydon's). Top shelf craftsmanship (made by Collings), great feel and look and a very attractive price tag considering. I really liked the WL-12 I played not too far back, not too dissimilar to the 00-17se look, different back & sides (maple)...a great looking pick guard IMHO: Waterloo WL-12 | Waterloo by Collings Guitars


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Tone Chaser said:


> Robert, this is the one that I could afford, and will have to do. Not a Martin, but really has a quality feel and look, with electronics.
> View attachment 21730


I just picked up a used S&P Woodland Pro Folk - Definitely 98% of Martin at least.


----------



## KeyserSoze (Jan 8, 2015)

That Martin 00-17SE only lists for $2500 (USD) on Martins website, so you could have a brand new one out the door for a hair over $2000 CAD ...or wait a bit and grab one for slightly cheaper once they hit the used market.

...orrrrr do what ToneChaser and Robert1950 have done and find a comparable solid wood model from someone else.
Robert is right, you'll get most of the Martin mojo from a well made solid wood guitar ...but maybe more like 95% of that martin mojo.


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

I was also thinking about 95% of the feel and playability of what I experienced on the wall at L&M. I spent many hours there last summer, chillin in the A/C, trying everything on the wall, without looking at a price first. I have not played a professionally luthier set up Martin since the '70's; so, I can't really remember what that was all about.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Tone Chaser said:


> I was also thinking about 95% of the feel and playability of what I experienced on the wall at L&M. I spent many hours there last summer, chillin in the A/C, trying everything on the wall, without looking at a price first. I have not played a professionally luthier set up Martin since the '70's; so, I can't really remember what that was all about.


Yeah, about 95% is likely right. I got a little too enthusiastic. I do like the electronics on the S&P, not so much the tuner - red when it is low, green when you are closer and flashing blue when it is tuned, but the speed of blue flashing indicates how finely in tune you are, slower the rate, the more in tune. Maybe I just have to get used to it.

BTW - my dad's side of the family was from Essex county. I was born in Windsor Grace Hospital (if it is still there)


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

Grace Hospital is long gone. It is a green field now that the city desperately would like to get developed.

About the electronics: I really like the built in tuner, and the B Band electronics really are an extension of how the guitar really sounds. More so than my other acoustics with electronics. It does not alter the original tone that the guitar naturally generates. It easily supports and dials in the surprisingly, natural sweet tone of the guitar. That small bodied parlor is a sound cannon for its size.

My three other acoustics with electronics can get quickly out of hand and alter tone.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Am I looking at the tuner right? Red is really low, green is low and blue flashing slowly is in tune and blue flashing faster is a bit high?


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

Sorry for the delay Robert, I was out of town,

Solid green is in tune. the flashing red and blue are approaching and gone to far=go back.


----------



## jimmy c g (Jan 1, 2008)

gotta love Martins with sunburst, question is weather a Martin guitar under the "standard", series 18 and up, will make you happy for long ? or will gas creep up and next is an 18 then 21 then gotta get a 28, no wait I need a 42 better yet a d 45, sell the house and get a pre war 45 !!! no more gas.....well .maybe a Burst ?......J, actually any git you love to play and hear is priceless cheers


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

jimmy c g said:


> gotta love Martins with sunburst


I don't like the looks of the Sunburst at all. I think it looks cheap. However I do like the ambertone look. Although I don't think I'll end up owning a Martin with the ambertone.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

guitarman2 said:


> I don't like the looks of the Sunburst at all. I think it looks cheap. However I do like the ambertone look. Although I don't think I'll end up owning a Martin with the ambertone.


Sorry. Gotta go with the sunburst aka Whiskey Sunset .


----------



## SGJones (Sep 13, 2015)

Robert1950 said:


> 00-17se in whiskey sunset, a 12 fretter with electronics.
> 
> 00-17SE Whiskey Sunset


I just played this exact guitar at a Guitar Center in New Hampshire. It was one of the nicest guitars in the shop. Open and loud + tons of nicely balanced tone. Super comfortable to play. It shocked the heck out of me when I played it. It ate their 000-18 alive. The black one looked great too.


----------

